# Englische Angelboote



## volkerm (21. November 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

scheinbar gibt es hierzulande jetzt auch Bewegung zum Thema Angelboote aus England.
Offensichtlich hat warriorboote-deutschland.de den ersten Schritt von der Insel zu uns gemacht.
Ich selbst kann es nicht beurteilen.
Was ich aus englischen Foren beurteilen kann, ist, daß sowohl meine alte Shetland Alaska 600 als auch die Warrior- Boote offensichtlich eine gute Reputation haben.
Bei meiner Shetland weiß ich nach der Sanierung, warum- scheinbar war die Zielsetzung "Ein Boot für die Ewigkeit".
Gut so, dann sollte sich die Mühe gelohnt haben.
Schaut gerne mal bei "worldseafishing" rein.
Die Jungs fischen im Atlantik, und oft weit draußen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo,

habe ein Video auf Youtube gefunden:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RetKphP6an4

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Orkney hat auch sehr gute Boote die es mehr oder weniger häufig zu sehen gibt.
das Baltic Warrior ist schon nen erstklassiges Angelboot


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hi,
so ein Warrior 150 würde mir schon vollkommen ausreichen , macht sich auf der Maas bestimmt gut.
Und so teuer sind die Boote auch nicht , da kosten Schlauchboote (RIB´s ) in vergleichbarer Größe um einiges mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## volkerm (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Man vergleiche die Bootsgewichte mit den osteuropäischen Angelbooten...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Volker,
meinst du Warrior 165 = 550 kg oder Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse = 680 kg?

Ich finde es grundsätzlich falsch, die Frage so anzugehen. Ich habe selbst ein englisches Boot gefahren ( Pilot 540 ).  Was die alten englischen Boote so schwer macht, ist der Einbau von Sperrholzplatten ohne Ende. Und die Teile werden dann immer schwerer - aber nicht besser.
Wenn du dich mit Bootsbauern unterhältst, wird dir auch fast jeder sagen, das die reine Masse des eingebrachten Laminats wenig zur Qualität aussagt. Natürlich hat das nach unten seine Grenzen - in erster Linie kommt es aber darauf an, wo und wie das Laminat stark gebaut ist.
Man muß Boot für Boot vergleichen. Engländer bauen genausoviel gute und schlechte Boote, wie Schweden, Norweger, Deutsche oder Polen.
Sicher wird dein Selbstbau nach Vollendung stabiler und besser sein, als das, was du vorgefunden hast. Spricht das dann mehr für oder gegen die Ausgangsqualität der Werft?
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Hans,

da ist schon was wahres dran, die Sache etwas differenzierter zu sehen.
Auf jeden Fall dürfte das Angebot englischer Angelboote hier in D. dem Markt gut tun.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Schöne Boote! Noch besser wäre es wenn sich die Ammischmieden hier mal etwas mehr einbringen würden. Wünsche mir jedes Mal eine Beamfunktion oder Brücke hier rüber wenn da die fetten Gespanne für kleines Geld stehen sieht...


----------



## volkerm (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Kai,

zu beachten bei den US_ Booten sind aber auch die empfohlenen Motorisierungen.
Sehr oft merkt man dann schon, daß der Sprit in den US deutlich günstiger als in Europa ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Du hast absolut recht, was das Angebot angeht.
Freunde von mir fahren eine Warrior und einem netten Bordie habe ich das Boot auch ans Herz gelegt - und er hat sich eine aus Dänemark geholt. Irgendwann werde ich da wohl mal eine Tour starten..
Petri


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Hans,

noch mal zu dem Vergleich mit der Quicksilver:
Die Qs Pilothouse hat eine komplette Innenschale und ein geschlossenes Pilothouse.
Die Warrior hat einen doppelten Boden, keine weitere Innenschale und eine offene cuddy.
Ich war Eigner von zwei Qs, und war mit der Qualität und dem Fahrverhalten unzufrieden.
Bei den Qs kenne ich die Wandstärken nicht, bei der Warrior auch nicht, bei der Shetland sehr wohl.
Auf dem Shetland- Rumpf kann man Nägel gerade hauen.
Bei der Boot und Fun in Berlin ist meines Wissens ab morgen bis zum 28.11. eine Warrior 165 in Trolling- Konfiguration ausgestellt.
Wer Interesse hat, kann sich dann sicher vorort ein besseres Bild machen als aus den Zeilen hier.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (23. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Volker,

ich will da ja nicht unwissend (so wie der hier:#c ) lassen. Anbei ein Bild von einen Teil-Querschnitt durch einen Warrior-Rumpf. Die Laminatstärke kann man dort in cm messen. 

Aber auch Dolfin hat recht.  Entscheidend ist nicht zwangsläufig die Massse an verarbeitetem Material sondern auch die Verarbeitungsqualität. Kleine Werften, die nicht am Fließband Boote produzieren ermöglichen es potentiellen Kunden auch mal hinter die Kulissen zu gucken. So kann man sich dann auch von der handwerklichen Qualität einen Eindruck verschaffen.

Viele Grüsse aus Rostock,

Sven#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moinsen!

wen es interessiert, hatte mal eine Preisanfrage wegen dem 150iger gestartet, kostet wohl mit Reeling usw. 8000 Euro.

@ volker



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> zu beachten bei den US_ Booten sind aber auch die empfohlenen Motorisierungen.
> Sehr oft merkt man dann schon, daß der Sprit in den US deutlich günstiger als in Europa ist.
> ...



Das die Jung, gerade bei "uns" in Florida gerne etwas mehr Ponys hinten dran hängen stimmt wohl. Jedoch sind das mittlerweile auch fast nur noch 4t Motoren und da geht das schon. 
Zu dem ist ja keiner gezwungen solche Geschütze dran zu hängen, bei dem meisten Dampfern würde es realistisch auch die halbe PS Leistung locker machen- das wäre aber nicht amerikanisch genug


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@ Sven,

so ähnlich sah das nach meinem Kettensägen- Fehlschnitt auch aus.
Die acht Lagen 400gr.- Glas, mit denen ich sanierte, waren jedenfalls nicht ansatzweise so dick.
Aber ich vertraue da mal auf mein Handwerk.
Sollte ich je noch mal ein neues Boot kaufen, würde ich im Vorfeld in jedem Falle die Werft und die Fertigung anschauen wollen.
In den Ausstellungshallen sieht man viel Hochglanz und Gelcoat, aber wenig Substanz.
Im Fall von England kann man das auch gut mit einem Angelurlaub verbinden|supergri.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@ Tom,

da sehe ich auch Zukunft.
Für die Meisten hier sind Boote im Bereich um 5 Meter und um 50 PS sicher der Weg.
Darum halte ich persönlich den Blick über den Ärmelkanal schon für sinnvoll.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (24. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Genau das ist das Maß der Dinge: gut zu trailern, dann kommt das Boot wieder mit nach Hause, wird gereinigt und der Motor wird auch nicht geklaut...

Bis 6m ist gut mit 100km/h-Zulassung zu fahren, angeln mit max 4. Personen, verankert halt nur 2-3 Leute und dann das Paket noch schön auf nen Tandem-Achser verlanden macht das Spaß.

Die ewige Diskussion über den Bootstypen will ich gar nicht wieder entfachen, aber nen bißchen Rauhwasser-Rumpf schadet nicht.

Nonplusultra wäre ein verschließbare, flache Kajüt aus der noch einer oben rausangeln kann- aber jetzt wird es schwierig und so langsam reift der Plan zum selberbauen#d#d#d


Gruß H.


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Hybrid,

mein Projekt wächst sich von der Restauration auch langsam Richtung Selbstbau aus.
Falls Du Fragen hast, melde Dich gerne.
Dann kannst vielleicht Du Dir einige Dinge ersparen...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (24. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Vielen Dank,

aber wer 1x nen Boot saniert hat weiß die Arbeit zu "schätzen" - soll heißen ich werd beim nächsten Boot  maximal Kleinigkeiten selbst machen und auf gar keinen Fall ne Rekonstruktion beginnen...

Gruß H.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Tom,

guter Einwurf!
Zukünftig würde ich auch auf der Basis ein Boot aufbauen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (25. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@ Tom und Volker

Sind die GfK Arbeiten erst mal erledigt, hält sich der weitere Ausbau sicherlich in Grenzen. Scheiben rein, Fenderleister montieren und Beschläge anschrauben, würde ich mir auch noch zutrauen. Geht es aber um die fachgerechte Installation der Elektrik würde ich an meinen Fähigkeiten schon zweifeln. Zum anderen kosten auch diese kleinen Dinge unheimlich viel Zeit die leider bei den meisten sehr begrenzt ist und die verbringe ich lieber auf dem Wasser!!!

Von Orkney was ich es nicht, aber die Warrior-Boote kann man so bekommen, wie man es wünscht: Komplett ausgerüstet nach eigenen Wünschen. So habe ich mich für eine Trollingversion entschieden, alles fix und fertig. Der Aufwand für die Werft hielt sich dabei in Grenzen: Zur Grundausstattung musste nur noch ein Autopilot, Downrigger-Beschläge und zusätzliche Rutenhalter montiert werden.Der große Vorteil der Werft liegt für mich in deren Flexibilität. Jeder kann SEIN Wunschtboot so zusammenstellen lassen, wie er es möchte. Von der Schale bis hin zum Boot-Motor-Trailer Paket. Die Ausbaustufe  kann man dann dem eigenen handwerklichen Geschick bzw. technischen Möglichkeiten und auch dem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget anpassen.

Ich stelle später mal den Link zu einem dänischen Kollegen rein, der sich den Traum vom Selbstbauboot kürzlich erfüllt hat. Er hatte dafür aber auch professionelle Voraussetzungen, hat aber trotzdem lange gedauert. Ich denke aber, die meisten müssen sich Ihrer Boot auch in der Zukunft wohl weiterhin kaufen. Die Entscheidung davor ist das schwierigste an Allem, aber dieses Thema hatten wir in vielen Foren schon reichlich...

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Hybrid (25. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moin,

kannst Du mal bitte was zu Fahreigenschaften, Rauhwassertauglichkeit und Driftverhalten dieser Rumpfform sagen?


Danke H.


----------



## Baltic Warrior (25. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@ Hybrid

Das kann ich gern machen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir mit diesem Boot bis zu vorhergesagten 4 Windstärken zum Trolling auf die offene Ostsee fahren und bedenkt, dass Sicherheit beim Angeln für mich wichtiger als Fische fangen ist, können die Rauhwassereigenschaften eigentlich nicht schlecht sein. Wie es leider hin- und wieder vorkommt, ist das Wetter dann manchmal anders als in der Vorhersage und so haben wir auch schon die Rückfahrt bei 6-7 bft antreten müssen. Und ich habe mich auf diesem kleinen Boot noch nie unsicher gefühlt. Dazu trägt sicherlich ein Freiboard von über 80 cm plus Reeling bei. Die Bootsform und der kleine Aufbau ermöglicht ein trockenes und "weiches" Fahren, auch wenn man noch zügig schräg gegen die Wellen anfährt. Der kleine Aufbau bietet auch dem Wind nicht viel Angriffsfläche, sodass es auch sauber über die Dorsch-Fangplätze driftet.

Einen kleinen Eindruck davon, wie entspannt man auf diesem kleinen Boot auch mit 3 Anglern beim Trolling angeln kann, ist auf dem Video (hatte Volker auch schon reingestellt) zu sehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RetKphP6an4

Gruss

Sven#h


----------



## Hybrid (25. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Vielen Dank. H


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo,

wir sind da oft zu engstirnig; ich nehme mich da nicht aus.
Ausstellungen, Messen, und so weiter.
Dann: MUSS haben.
Im Tagesbetrieb merkt man dann die Nachteile, und verkauft oft mit viel Verlust.
Wenn meine Baustelle samt der witterungsbedingten Terminprobleme einen Vorteil hat, dann den:
Durch erfahrene Leute hier wie im Boote- Forum bekommt man Einsichten, die einem "Nur- Käufer" verschlossen bleiben.

In diesem Sinne: Danke an Alle!!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (26. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo,

ich werfe mal was aus der Geschichte ein.
Zweimal, vor zwanzig und mehr als zwanzig Jahren, habe ich mir einmal aus einem rottigen Auto, einmal aus einer neuen Rohkarosse einen Rallyewagen gebaut.
Nicht allein, mit guter Hilfe.
Letztlich standen Meistertitel und auch Stolz da.
Um nicht abzuschweifen: Was man selbst handwerklich gewissenhaft macht, ist oft besser als Großserie.
Ich persönlich will und werde meine Shetland nach dem selben Muster aufbauen; das Ding ist jetzt schon statisch besser als neu.
Ähnlich konsequent geht es weiter, bei Mechanik und Elektrik.
Die Optik kommt zuletzt, wenn noch Geld über ist.
Der entscheidende Punkt bei Selbstaufbauten wie Restaurationen: Du selbst sitzt in oder auf dem eigenen Produkt.
Und nur Du selbst weißt, wie gewissenhaft die Arbeit war.
Das gibt mentale Sicherheit- sei es im Boot oder im Auto.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Marco74 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moin
Ich könnt der Boardi sein, den Dolphin meint ;-)
Nach Gesprächen mit ihm und Sven (B.W.) hab ich mich für eine Warrior 165 aus D entschieden. Nach 5 Fahrten bereue ich bis jetzt nichts - abgesehen davon, dass beim letzten Mal mein Motorenwarnsignal ertönte  aber das Problem werde ich auch noch lösen. Da dies mein erstes eigenes Boot ist, hab ich nicht viele Vergleiche. Aber was ich jetzt schon liebe, ist das hohe Freibord. Damit man sich nichts abklemmt, hab ich jetzt als Ein- und Ausstiegshilfe eine (leere) Kiste Astra im Boot liegen;-)
Durch die el. Lenzpumpe kann ich es auch beruhigt im Wasser liegen lassen.
Nur meine Scheiben könnten etwas klarer sein, aber das kann am Alter des Bootes liegen. Dadurch muss ich den Kopf halt manchmal doch in die Gischt halten ;-)
Aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden und freue mich jedes Mal auf einen weiteren Ritt
Grüße
Marco
@ Dolphin: Unsere gemeinsame Tour müssen wir unbedingt mal starten - der Lehrling will ja noch viel lernen


----------



## christo (28. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moin Marco,
wir fahren schon seit einigen Jahren ein Warrior 165 und haben die Scheiben getauscht. Die Scheiben erblinden durch UV-Strahlung, tausche sie gegen Makrolon/Lexan und du hast wieder klare Sicht.
Bei Fragen, melde dich ruhig.

Ansonsten ist der Dampfer nur zu empfehlen, für seine Größe ist er sehr seetüchtig und hat viiiel Platz.
DD
Stoffel


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Marco,
melde dich einfach mal per PN. Wir machen dann einen Termin. Sollte aber bald sein, damit ich weiß, was ich noch mitbringen muß. Sonst ist mein Kram bald wieder auf Rügen.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@ Christo:

Makrolon hatte ich schon anderweitig verbaut; siehe den Beitrag weiter oben.
Meines Erachtens ist das Zeug sehr anfällig beim Putzen; die Salz- Staubpartikel wirken wie Schmirgel.
Dafür ist es extrem schlagfest; meines Wissens; ab 6 mm wird es sogar bei schußsicheren Scheiben verwandt.

Zurück zum Thema:

Gestern war ich mit Sven auf der Messe in Berlin, und konnte auch die Firmenleitung von Warrior kennen lernen.
Sehr angenehm, sowohl von der Firmenphilosphie, als auch von der technischen Seite her.
Beiher bekam ich, als nicht- Kaufinteressent, auch noch einige gute Tips für die Shetland- Restauration.
Das Warrior- Boot ist wirklich gut und solide verarbeitet; ich fand da kein Detail, das mir wackelig oder improvisiert vorkam.
Die Haptik war auch solide; scheinbar im Zweifel etwas massiver.
Trotzdem kam das Boot optisch nicht als Arbeitsboot rüber.
Das passt.

Danke, Sven!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Was ich eben vergaß:

Ich hatte da mal das Thema Konsolenboot eingeworfen.
Die Planungen gehen dort auch in Richtung eines "Bass-Boats" mit Seitensteuerstand auf Basis des 175 Rumpfes.
Das könnte interessant werden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (30. November 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@Volker

Ich habe mich gefreut, Dich bei dieser Gelegenheit kennengelernt zu haben. Es ist immer wieder schön zu wissen, dass man sein Hobby mit vielen netten Kollegen teilt. Besonders dann wenn man sich sicher ist, im Notfall schnell Hilfe zu bekommen.

@ alle

Eine Möglichkeit, sein Warrior-Boot schnell ins Wasser zu bekommen ist auf diesem Video dargestellt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiIHS5EMvRY&feature=player_embedded

Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Boote in der Zukunft hier viele glückliche Nutzer finden werden. Wenn man nach Dänemark schaut, sieht man bereits viele dieser Boote auf dem Wasser. Auch 10% Preissteigerung auf die Boote zur Jahreswende aufgrund drastisch gestiegener Kosten für Glasfaserrohwaren (über 40% Importzoll wurde zum Oktober 2010 durch die EU draufgepackt!!!) werden dem keinen Abbruch tun, da es alle Hersteller von GfK-Booten gleichermassen betrifft.

Viele Grüsse,

Sven


----------



## volkerm (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Die Glasfaser- Hersteller innerhalb der EU haben sich nach den Werftangaben angehängt, und die Preise auch in diesem Rahmen angehoben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Spinperfekt (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo, 
suche so ein gebrauchtes Warrior 165. Hat jemand gesehen, ob irendwo ein gebrauchtes Boot verkauft wird.


----------



## Marco74 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

In Deutschland wirst du nur sehr schwer eins finden. Sven (Baltic Warrior wollte seins mal verkaufen...)
Ich hab meins in Dänemark über diese Seite gefunden:
http://www.dba.dk/baade/baade/motorbaade/?soeg=warrior+165
(da wäre ja aktuell ein komplettes Trollingboot zum Verkauf...).
In GB ist das Angebot noch höher, dafür aber auch der Weg weiter.
http://www.boatshop24.co.uk/searchr...ngth&lengthunits=Feet&boatstoview=all&x=0&y=0
oder
http://www.apolloduck.com/search.ph...length=&maxlength=&minyear=&maxyear=&sr=1&q=1

Grüße

Marco


----------



## Baltic Warrior (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Ein Topangebot mit Warrior 165, Trailer, Lowrance-Elektronik  und Suzuki DF70 alles Bj. 2004 gibt es momentan direkt in der Werft:

http://www.warriorboats.co.uk/2003-alaska-500

Gruss

Sven


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Mit 60 Stunden ist das ganze Zeug fast neuwertig.
Das ist schon ein guter Preis.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Kleine Ergänzung: Verschiffung von Booten aus England nach Cuxhaven per Frachtfähre ca. 500 €.

Ich kann gern bei der Kontaktaufnahme zur Werft weiterhelfen bzw. weitere Details oder Bilder zum Boot anfordern.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

ist schon ein klasse (Angel-)Boot |bla:


----------



## Spinperfekt (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Marco,

wie bist Du mit dem Boot zufrieden. Hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche baulichen Verbesserungsvorschläg. Gibt es es etwas am Boot selbst oder am Handling auszusetzten. 
Welche Motorisierung kannst Du empfehlen.

Gruß Spinperfekt (Frank)


----------



## Spinperfekt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Bootsgemeinde,,
frohes neues Jahr!
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Warrior 165 eine Lenzöffnung hat, um z.B.  Wasser nach dem Reinigen wieder ablaufen zu lassen. 

Zweite Sache.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit englischen Trailern? Taugen die Dinger was ?

Besten Dank im Voraus 

Frank


----------



## Hybrid (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moin,

englische Trailer sind natürlich nicht schlechter als deutsche, nur bedenke das die Ersatzteile schwieriger zu bekommen sind und zoll/inch-Schrauben machen nun mal überhaupt keine Freude.

Gruß H.


----------



## volkerm (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moin Frank,

das 165 ist kein Selbstlenzer, das 175 dagegen schon.
Die Trailer mit den vielen Rollen sind schon richtig gut, ich habe einen live auf der Messe gesehen.
Der Einwand mit den Zöllern war schon richtig; mit der Ersatzteilversorgung wäre ich entspannt; England ist ja nun auch nicht aus der Welt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@Frank,

wie Volker schon sagte, das 165er hat einen Lenzbrunnen, der durch eine Automatikpumpe bei Bedarf geleert wird (siehe Bild). 

Steht das Boot auf dem Trailer, kann man den Lenzbrunnen auch über ein heckseitig eingelassenes Ventil entwässern.

Mit meinem Trailer bin ich 100% zufrieden. Er wurde speziell für die Bootsform gebaut und erlaubt es einen auch alleine, ohne großen Aufwand sein Boot auch an schlechten Trailerplätzen ins Wasser und auch wieder raus zu kriegen.

Ein Beispiel ist hier dargestellt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiIHS5EMvRY&feature=player_embedded

Viele Grüße

Sven#h


----------



## Spinperfekt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Boardies,

habe gerade gemailt bekommen, dass die Masse der englischen Trailerhersteller deutsche Knott oder Alco Achsen verbauen. 

Damit dürfte sich die Frage der Ersatzteilbeschaffung erledigt haben, alles Gut.

Werde mir in unmittelbarer Zukuft ein Warrior Bötchen aus England holen. Freu mich schon wie Bolle|bla:

Gruß Frank#6


----------



## Baltic Warrior (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Frank!

Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung für ein Warrior Boot und immer eine Hand breit Wasser unter dem Kiel.

Ich bin mir sicher, Du wirst viele schöne Angelstunden darauf verbringen. Vielleicht stechen wir auch mal gemeinsam in See!

Gruss
Sven


----------



## Spinperfekt (17. März 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo englische Bootsgemeinde,

  melde mich als stolzer Besitzer eines Warrior 165. :vik:
  Ich denke, es dürfte das 3. oder 4. Boot seiner Art in Deutschland sein. 
  Ich habe das „Gute Stück“ vor einigen Wochen direkt aus England abgeholt.
  Wie kam es zu dem Kaufentschluss:
  Ich  hatte seit einigen Jahren ein schwedisches Ryds 425 R. Ein optimales Boot für das Fischen in Schweden, wo ich einige Jahre mit meinen Freunden zum Hechtfischen war.
  Jedoch verbringe ich seit geraumer Zeit meine Urlaube in Dänemark, selbstverständlich auch zum Fischen. Auch hier war ich mit meinem treuen Ryds unterwegs. Obwohl ich einige Jahre mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee fischte und wirklich viele Dorsche landen konnte, musste ich von Jahr zu Jahr mehr feststellen, dass das Boot für Windstärken um 4 Bft wirklich zu klein war.
  Da es leider auch bei Booten keine eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue gibt, entschloss ich mich letztendlich mich bootmäßig zu vergrößern. Ich musste nur noch meine bessere Hälfte überzeugen, was mir jedoch mit dem Stichwort „Sicherheit auf dem Wasser“ sehr schnell geling. 

  Und dann, wie gerufen, lief im Oktober 2010 dieser Dokumentationsfilm über die Angelei im Fernsehen.
  Viel interessanter jedoch als die Hechtfischerei, worüber berichtet wurde,  war das Boot von dem die Berichterstatter geangelt haben. Nach genauerem Hinsehen erkannte ich, dass es sich um ein Warrior 165 handelte. Zumindest visuell war ich von der Platzverteilung und speziell vom  Freibord begeistert.

  Nach kurzer Recherche im Internet fand ich heraus, dass die englische Firma Warrior seit kurzer Zeit eine deutsche Vertretung hat. Vom Neupreis geschockt, entschloss ich mich ein gutes gebrauchtes Boot zu kaufen. Dieses ist jedoch in Deutschland zwecklos. Ich fand dann im Internet einige Angebote in Dänemark, die preislich jedoch jenseits von Gute und Böse waren. 
  Man fand allerdings relativ viele Boote der Marke, logischer Weise in England. Die Werft Warrior selbst veröffentlicht auf ihrer Internetseite Gebrauchtboote. So entschloss ich mich, mit der Werft selbst Verbindung aufzunehmen.
  Phil, einer der Eigentümer der Firma, verwies mich auf  Andrew Clark. Andrew, selbst Angler, verkauft nebenberuflich Warriorboote. 
  Ich denke, jeder kann sich vorstellen, dass es nicht gerade einfach war, mal eben ein Boot für mehrere tausend Euro, in einer fremden Währung, in England zu kaufen. Zumal ich selbstverständlich immer Angst hatte, übers Ohr gehauen zu werden. 

  Folglich habe mit Andrew mindestens  30 Emails ausgetauscht, in dem ich mir unter anderem eine Kopie des Reisepasses schicken ließ. Des Weiteren habe ich Erkundigungen über die Zuverlässigkeit des Verkäufers eingeholt. Dann im Januar endlich entschloss ich mich, den Deal zu machen. Jedoch hielt ich mir die Option offen, bei Nichtgefallen ohne Boot wieder nach Deutschland zurückzukommen. 

  Das Verkaufsangebot umfasste ein Warrior 165 mit 70 PS Suzuki einschließlich eines 1100 kg gebremsten Trailers. 

  Ich bat Andrew, mir alle technischen Daten, wie z.B. Alter und Seriennummern der Baugruppen zu mailen. Ich denke, ich war bestimmt einer seiner schwierigsten Kunden. 

  Beim Stöbern im Internet stellte ich dann fest, dass ein 1100 kg Trailer, so wie ich ihn kaufen sollte, mit dem Boot überladen war. 
  Nach einigen Nachverhandlungen mit Andrew habe ich mich dann entschlossen, einen nagelneuen 1300 kg Trailer  (Indespension Hallmark Coaster) zu kaufen.

  Das Boot wurde von Andrew zur Werft zwecks Austausches des Trailers gezogen. 

  Nach einer verdammt windigen Fährüberfahrt von Rotterdam nach Hull habe ich dann am 05.02.11 das gute Stück der Begierde persönlich in Augenschein nehmen können. 
  Pingelig wie ich bin, habe ich selbstverständlich den einen oder anderen kleinen Mangel festgestellt. Jedoch musste ich mich dann selbst daran erinnern, dass ich ein gebrauchtes Boot kaufte. Und die meisten Feststellungen waren nur kosmetischer Natur. 

  Wie ich jedoch den ursprünglichen alten Trailer sah, war ich heilfroh, den „Müll“ nicht gekauft zu haben. Er sah aus, als wenn der Besitzer mit ihm jahrelang täglich im Salzwasser geslippt hätte, ohne den Trailer jemals mit Süßwasser gespült zu haben. 

  Nach einer kleinen Werksbesichtigung und einem persönlichen Plausch mit dem Eigentümer der Werft, Phil,  trat ich dann zusammen mit meiner Frau wieder die Heimreise an. 

  Anzumerken ist die Herzlichkeit, mit der wir dort empfangen wurden. Phil sicherte mir jegliche Hilfe bei eventueller Ersatzteilbeschaffung zu. 

  Zu Hause angekommen holte mich dann die „deutsche Gründlichkeit“ schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. 
  Ich beabsichtigte nämlich, meinen schönen neuen Trailer zuzulassen. Festzustellen ist, dass der Anhänger für den Europäischen Markt gebaut wurde und ich selbstverständlich alle Dokumente mitführte. 
  Jedoch hielt diese Tatsache den TÜV nicht davon ab nach dem Durchschalten des Lichtes und dem obligatorischen Bremsentest eine Vollabnahme des Trailers durchzuführen, diese fand jedoch dann in dem Büro des Prüfers statt. 
  Die Abnahme war so gründlich, dass anschließend die nette Dame vom Straßenverkehrsamt meinte, ein solches TÜV-Gutachten für einen Sportanhänger noch niemals zuvor zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben. Letztendlich habe ich nun einen Bootstrailer mit einem Fahrzeugbrief (Fz-Schein 2).

*Erfahrungen  über den englischen  Trailer:*

  Entgegen meiner vorherigen Kenntnis hat der Trailer lediglich eine deutsche Bremse. Was die Ersatzteilbeschaffung diesbezüglich erleichtern dürfte. 
  Alles andere an dem Fahrzeug jedoch stammt aus England, was mich nicht gerade froh stimmt. Insbesondere, dass der Achsenhersteller, Indespension, keine Stoßdämpfer anbietet und somit eine Zulassung für 100 km/h nicht in Frage kommt. 
  Des Weiteren bin ich über die Verarbeitung des Trailers nicht begeistert. Der Rahmen ist nicht wie bei deutschen Trailern geschweißt, sondern lediglich verschraubt, was sich meiner Meinung nach auf das Straßenverhalten nicht gerade optimal auswirkt. 
  Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass die Engländer in der Regel nicht sehr weit zur Slippstelle fahren müssen. Lobenswert zu erwähnen ist, dass der Trailer mit einer Bremsenspüleinrichtung versehen ist. Es wäre nur auch schön gewesen, wenn der Hersteller auch darauf geachtet hätte, die roten Wasserschläuche auch knick- und scheuerfrei über die scharfen Kanten zu verlegen. So, wie sie jetzt sind, funktioniert die Anlage auf keinen Fall. Ich muss die Schläuche an den Knickstellen durchtrennen und anschließend mit Schlauchwinkeln aus Kunststoff wieder verbinden, was eigentlich bei einem neuen Trailer nicht sein dürfte. 

  Aber wirklich positiv an dem Trailer ist die Slippeinrichtung zu erwähnen. Das Boot ist auf   vier großen Rollenauflagen gelagert. Selbst alleine ohne Hilfe lässt sich das Boot leicht auf  dem Trailer hin und her schieben. Wie leicht das Boot zu slippen ist, kann auch bei Youtube in Internet angeschaut werden. 

  Zum Preis muss man sagen, dass die Trailer deutscher Hersteller in der Grundausstattung ungefähr das gleiche Geld wie englische kosten.
  Stattet man dann jedoch z.B. einen Harbeck Trailer mit einer Slippautomatik aus,  kostet dieser gleich ca. 500 Euro mehr. 


  Wobei, unter Berücksichtigung der Ersatzteilbeschaffung und der wirklich guten Straßenlage der deutschen Anhänger, ich mich in gleicher Situation das nächste Mal für einen deutschen Trailer entscheiden würde.

  Des Weiteren würde ich auf alle Fälle in gleicher Situation 1500kg Trailer kaufen. Einfach um ein wenig mehr Reserve beim Beladen zu haben. 
  Ich habe letzte Woche das Boot samt Trailer auf die LKW Waage gestellt. Diese mass 1100 kg. Jedoch muss berücksichtigt werden, dass das Boot dabei nackig war, leerer Tank,  keine Sitze an Deck, keine Instrumente installiert  und absolute leere Staufächer. 

  Ich vermute, voll aufgerüstet kommt das Boot auf genau 1300 Kg bei einem 70 PS Suzuki Motor. 
  Folglich ist keine großer Spielraum mehr vorhanden,  um Angelausrüstungen zu verstauen, ohne den Trailer zu überladen.  

*Erfahrungen mit dem Warrior 165 und der Werft:*

  Ich denke, dass das Boot keine Wünsche für einen Angler, insbesondere Meeresangler,  offen lässt. 
  Es ist absolut solide verarbeitet, dass meins (Bj. 2004) mittlerweile den einen oder anderen kleinen Mangel aufweist,  denke ich, ist vollkommen normal und liegt nicht an der Verarbeitung der Firma Warrior sondern vielmehr daran, wie der Erstbesitzer mit dem Boot umgegangen ist.

  Zu Hause angekommen stellte ich dann bei einer genaueren Inspektion fest, dass einige Drehhalterungen der Persenning nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung waren. Ich habe dann mit Phil von der Werft kurz telefoniert und ehe ich mich versah, hatte ich ein Paket aus England mit den besagten Halterungen zu Hause. Und das Ganze auch noch kostenlos.
  Ich dachte erst, Phil hätte vergessen die Rechnung beizulegen, aber das war nicht so. 
  Super Service kann ich nur sagen!! 

  Bei dem Neukauf eines Warriors würde ich darauf achten, dass die Batterie in Verbindung mit einem Batteriehauptschalter in einem Staufach eingebaut wird. Phil sagte mir, dass dieser Aufwand jedoch auf Grund der hohen Kupferpreise ungefähr 220 Euro Mehrkosten verursachen würde.

  Anzumerken ist, dass die Batterien in England in Kunststoffkisten auf Deck ohne Hauptschalter verbaut werden und lediglich mit einem Spanngurt befestigt sind. Sieht nicht gerade sehr schön aus, ist jedoch funktionell. 
  Nachdem ich dann meine Batterie in den Steuerstand eingebaut hatte, wusste ich auch warum Phil für den werkseitigen Einbau ungefähr 220 Euro haben möchte. 
  Um eine potentielle Fehlerquelle (Verbinden der Batteriekabel) zu vermeiden, habe ich die Batterie auf einer Länge von  ca. 5 Meter mit 35 mm2 Kabeln  komplett neu verkabelt und am Motor direkt angeflanscht. 

  Jetzt,  nach ca. 4 Wochen habe ich fast alle Arbeiten erledigt und freue mich auf die erste Fahrt mit dem Warrior.

  Vor dem Kauf des Bootes habe ich, wie man sich denken kann, viele Bootstypen in vergleichbarer Größe miteinander verglichen. Jedoch stand für mich fest, dass es bei einer möglichen Vergrößerung auf alle Fällen ein Boot mit einer Spritzwasserkajüte wird. Und ich denke bei allen angestellten Vergleichen, mich für das optimalste Boot für meine Bedürfnisse entschieden zu haben. 

  Fazit:

  Der Warriorkauf in England war kein Problem und bis auf den Trailer ein voller Erfolg.  
  Auch über den Verkäufer Andrew Clark kann ich mich wirklich nur positiv äußern. Er war für mich ein absolut zuverlässiger Vertragspartner und hat alle Forderungen meinerseits zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erfüllt. 

  An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch insbesondere bei Sven (Baltic Warrior) bedanken. Dank seiner guten Kontakte zur Werft und Phil war er mir bei den Kaufvorbereitungen sehr behilflich. 

  Danke noch mal, Sven!!

  So,  jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass das Boot auch ordentlich schwimmt. Werde meine erste Testfahrt in einigen Wochen auf Langeland machen. Bin schon ganz ungeduldig.

  Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Käufer für mein schwedisches Ryds finden.


Petri Heil 

Frank#h


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Klasse Bericht und super ausführlich #6 viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Boot, und immr eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## Hybrid (18. März 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Top Bericht, allzeit ne Handbreit Wasser unterm AB....


----------



## Baltic Warrior (18. März 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Toller Bericht Frank!

Ja, dann auch noch mal von mir Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und immer eine sichere Heimkehr in den Hafen!

Mit dem Trailer hast Du 100% die richtige Wahl getroffen. Die Werft übernimmt z.B. bei Neubooten Gewährleistung für Schäden, die auf den Transport auf dem Trailer zurückzuführen sind, nur dann, wenn der speziell dafür konziperte Trailer verwendet wurde. Im Bootskörper sind genau dort Verstärkungen einlaminiert, wo die Trailerrollen sitzen. Die größten Belastungen für das Boot treten nämlich nicht bei 5-6 Bft auf dem Wasser auf, sondern beim Trailertransport auf.

Und falls Du mal Teile für den Trailer brauchst, kannst Du diese auch über die Werft bekommen. Bitte schicken mir mal Bilder, die die Probleme mit der Spülvorrichtung zeigen. Seit einigen Wochen haben die Indespension Trailer eine EC Zulassung. Damit sind Zulassungen hier in Deutschland ohne TÜV möglich. Da warst Du wohl ein paar Tage zu schnell...

Gruß

Sven#h


----------



## Baltic Warrior (1. Mai 2011)

*ein glücklicher "Warrior" Angler...*

Moin Frank,

für deine "Jungerfernfahrt" mit deiner Warrior wünsche ich Dir genauso viel Glück wie meinem Freund Simon. Zu Beginn der Woche holte er nach turbulentem Kampf im und über Wasser diesen Prachtfisch ins Boot...



Petri Heil!

Sven


----------



## Marco74 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: ein glücklicher "Warrior" Angler...*

Hey Sven

Auf deiner Warrior gefangen?
Meine Jungfernsaison in der Lübecker Bucht war natürlich nicht mit solchen Hightlights geschmückt, aber auch nicht - schließlich gibt es ja viel zu lernen.

Mal ne Frage: Was hast du an Elektronic auf deiner Warrior?`

Grüße

Marco



Baltic Warrior schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> für deine "Jungerfernfahrt" mit deiner Warrior wünsche ich Dir genauso viel Glück wie meinem Freund Simon. Zu Beginn der Woche holte er nach turbulentem Kampf im und über Wasser diesen Prachtfisch ins Boot...
> 
> ...


----------



## volkerm (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Hallo Sven,

schön, mal wieder zu lesen.
Was stemmte die Dame auf die Waage?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

@Volker

Der Fisch wog 15.2 kg und war somit echt der Knaller gleich am Anfang der Karriere als Lachsangler für Simon.

@Marko74

Das Boot ist das von meinem dänischen Freund Simon. Fast baugleich zu meinem und ausgestattet mit allem, was beim Trolling benötigt wird und die Sicherheit erhöht (2x GPS/Sonar, Autopilot, UKW, AIS)

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Spinperfekt (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: ein glücklicher "Warrior" Angler...*



Baltic Warrior schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> für deine "Jungerfernfahrt" mit deiner Warrior wünsche ich Dir genauso viel Glück wie meinem Freund Simon. Zu Beginn der Woche holte er nach turbulentem Kampf im und über Wasser diesen Prachtfisch ins Boot...
> 
> ...


----------



## Baltic Warrior (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Englische Angelboote*

Moin Frank,

dann viel Spaß auf Langeland. Von Spodsbjerg aus habe ich zu Beginn der 90er Jahre mit der Kleinbootangelei begonnen. Viele schöne Erinnerungen an Pilk- und Naturköderangeln auf Dorsche und Plattfische sind damit verbunden. Als Schlechtwettervariante haben wir dann derfolgreich das Spinnfischen auf Meerforellen von der Küste aus betrieben. Gern würde ich mal wieder ein Paar Tage dort die bekannten Stellen vom Ufer oder Boot aus befischen. Leider scheitert dies an der fehlenden Zeit, die wir jetzt fast ausshließlich in heimischen Gewässern verbringen...

Bei den Lachsen haben wir noch einmal nachgelegt. Die Hornies sind jetzt voll da, da müssen die Köder eine Etage tiefer angeboten werden...

Dem abgebildeten Fisch wurde ein Ukelei am Vuoksi Raksi Kopf zum Verhängnis.

Gruß

Sven


----------

